# Crampy in 2ww after DE IVF



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I've gone from no real symptoms, to feeling quite tender and crampy today, 5 days post 3 day transfer.

Is this a good sign, a bad sign, or a response to the progesterone? I've been on progesterone for a week already, after all... 

Not done IVf before, so it's all new to me...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey sweetheart,

The cramps could be a good sign hun - don't worry about them though, I would say the majority of ladies get cramps on 2ww, myself included!!

I have everything crossed for you hun        

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi drownedgirl  

Its so hard to know what all the symptoms mean or dont mean, I would put it down to the progesterone as I felt the same way with my last 2 cycles.Hopefully its a good sign   I have had 2 IVF with DE and 3 FET with DE and really didnt feel very different with fresh or frozen   Good luck and fingers crossed you get that  

Shaz xx


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just thought you might be interested in this link.

Good Luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Chucky egg


----------

